# New Guy Here - Learning to Sail!



## firedan5415 (May 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, Dan from Avila Beach, CA here! It's been my dream for a long time now to learn how to sail. I have 4 other buddies that all want to buy a boat and get out on the water.

I'm here so learn as much as I can, and trying to not let my excitement take over. I don't have any experience with sailing, nor does any of my buddies.

I've looked at a few boats, but I'm really not sure what to look for... or avoid.

If there is anyone in the central coast area willing to possibly help us find a good boat, and maybe some lessons; I'll certainly pay you for your time.

Thanks!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey fire - welcome to SN dude. There's tons of info on here - as well as many, many salts that will talk you through just about anything.

While you're waiting for some responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including yours. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.


----------

